# Went to Wolverton woods this morning.....



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

All 4 of our 'boys' had a great time!!

Especially the dogs....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, you have gorgeous dogs, and looks like they had lots of fun.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> what lovely pictures, you have gorgeous dogs, and looks like they had lots of fun.


They most certainly did! Even in the muddy puddle! LOL

Matrix is now fast asleep and Logan is chewing his chew! Aww bless them. X


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

what handsome dogs u have i love the long haired shepherd dont see many of them. i would love one but i think i have to w8 till i get my own home


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww looks like they enjoyed their day, Im so jealous, wish I had a dog that could go walkies


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw bless, the lads are looking stunning chick, bootiful pupsters
xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, greatly appreciate your comments and compliments! I am biased of course but i too think they are a gorgeous pair! LOL :lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww they are both gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awww they are both gorgeous


Thank you, i think so but obviously i am biased!


----------

